# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Combo Sữa rửa mặt Ichi Beauty Gel dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty giữ mãi làn da tuổi 20

## newwayadmin1

làm đẹp là 1 trong quy trình mà bất cứ các chị em nào cũng đang triển khai từng ngày. Đây được xem là nhu cầu bắt buộc phải thực hiện, nhưng để triển khai đúng công đoạn mang các dòng sản phẩm chất lượng thì không phải ai ai cũng thậm chí chọn lựa đúng cách & sản phẩm đc. Nhất là mang lượng hàng hóa làm cho đẹp đang tràn ngập bên trên Thị Trường bây chừ, việc sử dụng các sản phẩm đúng mang bước trong quy trình cũng vô cùng mật thiết, vì nó sẽ hỗ trợ cho nhau để cho mặt phẳng da phát triển thành trắng sáng và mịn màng. Newway Mart sẽ giới thiệu đến bạn ‘Combo Sữa rửa mặt Ichi Beauty Gel dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty giữ mãi làn da tuổi 20’ở bài viết sau đây.

Sữa rửa mặt Ichi Beauty
*một.3 cách sử dụng sản phẩm Ichi Beauty*
Bước 1: Rửa mặt sạch sở hữu nước
Bước 2: dùng 1 lượng sữa rửa mặt vừa phải vào tay, ma sát trong lòng bàn tay cho sản sinh bọt.
Bước 3: sử dụng bọt phủ đều lên mặt phẳng da và massage nhẹ nhàng trong 1-2 phút
Bước 4: Rửa mặt sạch với nước là bạn đã xong.
Chú ý: hạn chế để dòng sản phẩm giao tiếp mật thiết với thị lực.
*hai. Gel dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty cấp ẩm lợi nhuận cao*
Gel dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty là sản phẩm gel đậm đặc đem về xúc cảm thoải mái cho người tiêu dùng. Sản phẩm tự tin đã phối kết hợp đủ 6 bước dưỡng da từng ngày như toner, tinh chất, nhũ tương, kem dưỡng, mặt nạ, kem lót giờ chỉ nằm Gọn gàng trong một mặt hàng độc nhất, đây được xem là sản phẩm phù hợp cho những người mắc & thích sự đơn giản.
Gel dưỡng ẩm Ichi tự tin là liệu pháp giúp các nàng có 1 làn da mềm mịn và mượt mà và căng bóng. Nhờ các biện pháp sản xuất hiện đại & hiện đại đã cho ra một mặt hàng được nhìn nhận rất lớn trong Thị Trường hiện thời.
*2.1 phần tử*
sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm bao hàm các phần tử chính được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên như tinh chất hoa anh đào, chiết xuất cám gạo, tinh chất quả cam chanh Nhật. Thỏa sức tự tin với các thảo dược này khi dùng dưỡng ẩm cho mọi da đều được mà không hề gây kích ứng. Mừi hương đặc biệt từ sản phẩm cũng được tinh chiết từ những nguyên vật liệu tự nhiên và thoải mái khiến người tiêu dùng có cảm hứng dễ chịu khi sử dụng.
các dưỡng chất như Vi-Ta-Min C, niacinamide và natri hyaluronate hỗ trợ thúc đẩy collagen cho bề mặt da, trị các tình trạng nám và vết thâm trên mặt da, kích ứng sản sinh ra các cấu trúc tế bào mới giúp mặt phẳng da luôn trong triệu chứng trắng sáng & căng bóng.
*2.2 công dụng Gel dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty*cải thiện các chứng trạng về lão hóa, cung ứng lượng collagen cho mặt phẳng danâng cấp các tình trạng thâm nám, tàn hương trên dangăn ngừa quá trình biến thành mụnGiúp da trắng sáng, cung cấp lượng ẩm giúp da luôn luôn mềm mạiđảm bảo da trước các ảnh hưởng từ môi trường thiên nhiên & thời tiết như ánh sáng xanh, tia nắng mặt trời và bụi bặm.

Dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty
*hai.3 yếu tố tạo sự khác biệt*
Gel dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty là dòng sản phẩm được coi khác hoàn toàn có hầu hết những dòng sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm khác bên trên Thị trường ở một vài điểm sau:Công thức nhũ tương Lecithin có thể kích ứng thẩm thấu vào da sâu hơnCông thức phân tử cao Polyme đc sử dụng trong dòng sản phẩmChất betaine – axit amin dẫn xuất khiến cho các biểu bì được lấp đầy & giúp da luôn mang độ ẩm ướt dồi dào.
*2.4 cách sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty*
Vẫn sở hữu nhiều bạn vẫn tồn tại câu hỏi bao quanh việc sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm Ichi Beauty như xoa kem dưỡng ẩm đúng cách dán, nên bôi kem dưỡng ẩm mấy lần 1 ngày, bôi kem dưỡng ẩm bao lâu thì rửa, thứ tự bôi kem dưỡng da & sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm sở hữu cần rửa mặt không? Newway Mart sẽ tư vấn đến bạn.
có kem dưỡng ẩm nên cho 1 lượng vùa dùng ra tay, xoa đều lên mặt phẳng da theo chiều xoáy ốc, vừa tìm vừa vỗ nhẹ vào mặt để mà thậm chí dưỡng chất thậm chí thẩm thấu vào mặt phẳng da nổi trội. Sở hữu kem dưỡng ẩm nên lạm dụng 1 lần/ ngày nổi trội là lúc trước khi đi ngủ vào buổi tối. Mang kem dưỡng ẩm khi sử dụng lên mặt thì ko cần rửa lại, chỉ việc để thế qua đêm để các dưỡng chất dần dần thẩm thấu vào da.
Về quy trình lạm dụng kem dưỡng ẩm để đúng sở hữu quy trình làm đẹp: Sữa rửa mặt – Tẩy các tế bào chết – Toner – Serum – Dưỡng ẩm – Kem chống lóa.

----------

